# batteries on the downside



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We purchased 2 new banner 105amp batteries 14 months ago the receipt says they have a 3 year warranty, but after a few problems we had them tested and 1 is only holding 12.2 charge. the company we brought them from tell us that 2 batteries will only last 16 hours so they are working properly. We have 2 80w solar panels on the roof and are mostly on hook up unless out for the day. We have all leds and an avtek tv we watch in the evening. Any advice please


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im no expert but we just had our single 110ah replaced with an Alphaline 125ah. Its too early to say how it will do but typically the old one before it died would only get down to 12.2 after 3 days usage.

Once charged and after the initial surface charge is used it would settle at about 12,7 and would noirmally go down to 12.2 after a few days. By the time it got to 12.2 or 12.1 I would be looking to charge because below that you are looking at damage to the battery or so I am told.

Doesnt sound right to me and you have two!

Our set up is similar. LED lights, low amp TV.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

the dealer we got it from is a big battery specialist but they were rude and not interested so I guess that's 2 new batteries for us can anyone recommend thanks anna


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*battery*

hi anna
might be worth contacting banner directly
and ask them what they think

barry


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

kevanna1959 - The dealer we got it from is a big battery specialist but they were rude and not interested

Name and shame - avoid others falling into the same trap.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We got ours from Battery Mega Store in Caen, France in October and they were excellent. Fitted for free and a 5% discount if you collected.

They are in the UK as well http://www.batterymegastore.co.uk/

Alphaline 125AH was the recommended battery but as I said its too early to tell how good it will be but has a 4 year warranty. About £90.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks, we had a look at varta but they wont fit under the seats

the company we brought from was alpha batteries in Rochdale and just to let you all know we contacted banner direct and the manager there said that they DO NOT offer warranty on their own batteries. what do you make of that
anna


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Trade description ?
Alan


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

feels like one is banging head against brick wall going to Spain in a week or so, even if we only have the "normal 16 hour" of battery life hmmmm


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Because of the logistics of moving batteries around, sending batteries back to the manufacturer for testing and the inconvenience that that entails, Banner give the dealer either a higher trade discount or a "rebate" 

They then leave it to the dealers discretion, as after all your contact is with the dealer, not Banner


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

These fit easily under my seats. They might seem relatively low spec but the new technology should make them a lot more efficient.

http://www.justcarbatteries.co.uk/varta-silver-dynamic-110-battery-f18.html


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*battery*

i like what they say on there website

barry

Caravan Batteries
At Alpha Batteries you can trust us to help you keep your caravan powered up with our extensive range of 12 volt Caravan batteries hand selected by our experts. We have took the stress out of trying to find the best with out easy to use filtering system down the left hand side of the page.We've models for all specifications, all budgets and all requirements, so you're sure to find the right battery you're looking for right here. Read More?

Are you looking for Caravan Batteries but not sure which product you require or need extra help selecting the right one? Then just try our easy to use Battery Finder tool or talk to one of our fully trained customer service advisors via our Live Chat service. At Alpha Batteries we're always on hand to help!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got these, absolutely fine so far, had them two years, all wild camping, only get charged by Alternator and Solar panel, while away, pump, Truma, LED, charging everything, and a 12v TV, van radio, always above 12.3v, using Inverter, for slow cooker, and PVR.

You can also get them both under the drivers seat on the X250 (2007) so not too big.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

I have had batterys from Alpha in the past, self builds and had no problems with the guys, maybe times have changed, the last battery I bought was the one the big furry one mentioned (noticed he has changed his avi thingy) Kev and liz,
but the next battery will be one of those new technology silver ones bill links to,
didn't somebody think it was penquin give us a link to a report on them, being the bee knees??
Misty


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes it was Penquin Misty and there is a link on my battery thread if I can find it later (in mobile at moment). I was going to get the Varta silver battery that was recommended but the bloke at battery megastore wouldn't sell me one, said it was no good as a leisure battery but we think (see thread) he wasn't up to date on the latest theory's in Penquins article. I might still get one as an engine battery and use it for both as a secondary battery.

As for Alpha and the op can you get the battery tested elsewhere and a report? I think some places do this for free. If you can show its defective and you have it in writing that the seller offered a 3 yr warranty they will have to replace them foc.

Also are you sure the charger is charging properly? It's should be showing at least 13.8 or 14v on charge. Soon as you start to use it it will drop down to 12.7 a 12.9 but not 12.2.

Maybe try a different charger and also a separate voltage tester to be sure.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.atlanticmotorhomeservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php

Atlantic Motorhomes are what A&N Caravans now trade as.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Irrespective of Warranties and with due respect to the article. Surely a battery which only last 16 hrs at a time is not "fit for purpose" s and s of g and s Act ??


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This chart might be useful.










It shows the charge state percentage against the batteries voltage so at 12.2 your battery is at 60% charged. So you have 210 AH. Really then you only have 105 AH or 50% which is as low as you ever want to go before its charged. So if you are at 12.2 volts you have used 40% which is 84 amp hours already gone.

So lets say you have A TV on for 4 hours a day, lights on for 5 hours, water pump on for half an hour in 24 hours

Television is say 2 amps so thats 8 amps
Water pump say 5 amps so thats 2.5 amps
Lights say 3 amps so thats 15 amps

Total 25.5 amps

So divide that by 84 ah which is how much you should have before your voltage gets to 12.2 and you should last 3.29 days (BEFORE YOU GET TO 12.2v).

It should be noted that Lister Diesel or one of the other clever lot will be along in a minute to tell me Im talking rot but you get the general idea.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure if anyone remembers me having a problem with my under bonnet fuse box earlier this year, my lights were on full beam for 2 days, the VB was unmeasurable IE ZERO VOLTS, I'm still using the same one, not had to leave it more than week, without some charge source, but always chucks the engine over no problem.


----------

